# Sunny gts bumper and fogs



## Steven_Acuna (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey everyone i Own a 1991 sentra E and i was wondering if it was possible to do the JDM sunny gts bumper conversion.

ex. 
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c369/steven_acuna/sunnyGTS.jpg

thanx.


----------



## red_se-r_det (Oct 15, 2008)

yes that is possible.. it looks awsome. my friend has it done on his se-r. i know a shop that has one in phoenix az.. the shop is called akina motor sports


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

that's hot. really hot. that will change the entire feel of the vehicle. do it. extremely classy.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Steven_Acuna (Oct 3, 2008)

*sunny gts bumper.*

the Only problem is that the bumpers are really hard to find.


----------

